# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  It's not so bad here

## Alice Rain

Our Labour Department is corrupt plus all the many others and with all the crap of Eskom and SABC wanting people to pay licenses to watch *&^%)(&^& Dallas is beyond me, and we know where all the money is going for all the adverts that are on most of the time!

But regardless of all that, Detroit in the US has turned off the water taps to hundreds of people, they're owed something in the billions, not to mention what Obama is not getting up to when he should be and now the UK government doesn't even know that they've been supporting Al Kida [can't spell it!], so guess what, I'm very happy to living here with all of what we have!

----------


## Blurock

The grass is greener on the other side because there is more manure?

----------


## Justloadit

> The grass is greener on the other side because there is more manure?


Could it be a nicer smelling manure or a manure in which roses will grow better?

----------

adrianh (03-Aug-14)

----------


## Dave A

Oh we've got plenty of good stuff going for us here, no doubt.

If I had given up on our country, if I didn't think we had something worth fighting for, I wouldn't be fighting all the BS we have.

----------


## Houses4Rent

Hell, I came into this country, because I liked it more than my own country which all in all is still pretty good and first World. Lets be more specific, living in Cape Town is hard to beat and I would not go to live in Jozi for any reason.

----------


## Steven2

South Africa is truly an amazing country. But my main reason for emigration was for better employment opportunities and the crime is something I certainly don’t miss.. The Australian people are not nearly as welcoming as South Africans. Even though you make friends, socialising on a regular basis is not something they seem to do. "It's not so bad here" because South Africans are known around the world as some of the friendliest, most welcoming people in the world.

----------

Blurock (10-Jun-19)

----------

